# [SOLVED] Play With 3 Monitors



## DJordan2 (Nov 21, 2010)

Good Afternoon TSF, I have Yet Further Questions For you. I want to Use 3 Monitors To Play World of warcraft, I want the Game To Span Across all Three Monitors Here is the catch, 

I dont Want to use a Matrox Triplehead2go

I Would Prefer to Use 2 PCI-E Video Cards (Which I have GTS 250)

Im Sure if this is Even Possible I would need a Motherboard upgrade as My Current only Has 1 PCI-E Slot.

I want to Use a Decent Resolution. (Not all Stretched Out and Blurry)

My Questions are is This Possible With just the 2 Video Cards (Not SLI)
and if So What Would be a Decent, Not Pocket Explosion Type of MB to get. Would I have to Make a Custom Resolution For the game itself, Would the Size of the Monitors Make this any More Difficult (3 22inch Widescreen 1680X1050 Native) I know this Sounds Crazy But This has been my Dream For a year now. Thanks all and Any Insight to this Project You could Give Would Be Awesome. 

Here are the Rest of the Components i would be Using
Intel Core 2 Duo @ 3GHz
3GB of DDR2 PC2 6400
900w PSU
500GB HDD 
3 1TB Externals

Thanks


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

*Re: Play With 3 Monitors*

I'm just a console gamer and maybe I shouldn't say anything, but cannot you buy a TV?


----------



## DJordan2 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Play With 3 Monitors*

I Could Buy a TV but If I use just one Big TV then I dont have the Multiple Desktops as well I would run into the same Problem


----------



## DJordan2 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Play With 3 Monitors*

I Guess the Big Question is Would this Be Possible Without the Maxtor Triplehead2go Module?


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Play With 3 Monitors*

you can use an ATI card with Eyefinity for up to six monitors

you can also use two cards in SLI and use 3 DVI ports

but to get it to work you should have it as an extended desktop not a mirrored one


----------



## DJordan2 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Play With 3 Monitors*



-WOLF- said:


> you can use an ATI card with Eyefinity for up to six monitors


I looked into this This Seems like a Decent Option It apears All I would have to Do is Buy The Software? and a new Video card? Im still Confused About the Output For the Monitors? If the Videocard only has 2 DVI inputs How Would you Get Multiple Monitors out of that? Because I saw a list of Campatable Cards But all of them only had 2 DVI and one DisplayPort Can you explain a little Farther For me. I really Appreciate it.


----------



## DJordan2 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Play With 3 Monitors*

Also If I use the Eyefinity Option Will I see a Reduced Framerate, or Will that Depend on the Card I Purchase and use. I want to use this To Play World of Warcraft. Thats Really About the Only Game I Play


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Play With 3 Monitors*



DJordan2 said:


> I looked into this This Seems like a Decent Option It apears All I would have to Do is Buy The Software? and a new Video card? Im still Confused About the Output For the Monitors? If the Videocard only has 2 DVI inputs How Would you Get Multiple Monitors out of that? Because I saw a list of Campatable Cards But all of them only had 2 DVI and one DisplayPort Can you explain a little Farther For me. I really Appreciate it.


First of all, there is no 'software' involed with Eyefinity that you must purchase. Secondly, my theory for using a non-Eyefinity option is simple, two AMD videocards in CrossFire or two Nvidia cards in SLI and you use THREE of the DVI ports as there will be a total of FOUR because there are two videocards



DJordan2 said:


> Also If I use the Eyefinity Option Will I see a Reduced Framerate, or Will that Depend on the Card I Purchase and use. I want to use this To Play World of Warcraft. Thats Really About the Only Game I Play


You will not see a reduced framerate unless you are running a very graphically intensive game using all monitors and at high resolution, the card is designed to be powerful enough to handle its own feature. World of Warcraft will run perfectly even in high resolutions.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Play With 3 Monitors*

Grab the latest Nvidia drivers, open the Nvidia Control Panel and go to "Configure SLI, PhysX, Surround.
If all 3 monitors are the same or support the same native resolution the following option will be enabled for you. "Span Displays with Surround". This will make all 3 monitor the primary monitors and span one big resolution. Then your able to play any game with the new custom resolution. Just remember to select the res in the games options otherwise the screen will look stretched.


----------



## DJordan2 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Play With 3 Monitors*

The only problem With using the Nvidia, Cards is that My MOBO only has 1 PCI-E Slot I bought the Other card in Hope The Motherboard I hadThat Supported SLI Would Work But unfortunatley it Wouldnt. So Im stuck with 2 GTS 250s and Can only use one. So That is Why I think Im Going to go With the ATI card and Just Sell the other 2.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Play With 3 Monitors*

Can you not return the cards for a refund?


----------



## DJordan2 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Play With 3 Monitors*

Best Buy Wont Take Back the BFG Models.. Unfortunately Im stuck With them, brand New Just Not Able To return them, Called BFG, Only got a Tech Support Rep that Said Sorry The company is no more and so is Your Warranty, Best Buy Corporate Pretty Much the Same So Stuck With them


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Play With 3 Monitors*

Yes it's true, BFG has dissolved. You could try selling them on auction then. Or buy a cheap mobo with enough PCI-e slots.


----------



## DJordan2 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Play With 3 Monitors*

Yea I thought about selling them on Ebay, But I just Boughta ATI 5770 and Im going to check it Out With 3 Monitors and if I dont Like it Then Im Returning the 5770 and Buying a Motherboard with 2 PCI-E Slots to use the GTS 250s in


----------



## DJordan2 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Re: Play With 3 Monitors*

The 5770 Worked like a charm 2 Monitors connected to DVi slots and one Connected With an Active Displayport adapter. Solved!


----------

